# frente a



## banana pancakes

*frente a
*Alguien puede decirme en francès (**** Para el inglés tendrá que abrir un hilo en el foro adecuado) las traducciones de esta frase? No puedo encontrar lo que busco en el diccionario.

Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Falta contexto. Podría ser "face à".


----------



## WhiteWords

Hola a todos, 

Alguien me puede decir por favor lo que significa exactamente 'frente a' en este contexto ?

Es una responsabilidad *frente a* los donantes y socios que confían en la institución
 
Es que trato de traducirlo al frances pero el uso habitual de 'frente a' que conozco es 'face à' y no conviene aqui.
 
Podria ser Es una responsabilidad *de* los donantes... ?
 
Gracias,
WW


----------



## hual

Hola

Frente a = vis-à-vis de


----------



## WhiteWords

Por supuesto !!

Era tan sencillo... Muchas gracias por tu ayuda hual.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Ou encore:
- envers les / à l'égard des...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Alboix

Hola Cintia@Martine,

Mientras escribía no me he dado cuenta que ya estaba vuestro mensaje, el cual tiene las mismas opciones que yo mencionara en el mío.

Saludos


----------



## Tina.Irun

hual said:


> Hola
> Frente a = vis-à-vis de


 
También: "par rapport à", en este caso : "par rapport aux..."


----------



## WhiteWords

Gracias a todos por su ayuda muy rapida !

Buenas tardes,
WW


----------



## fran_lv1

"Frente al dolor ajeno, nuestro cerebro activa las mismas partes que se activan cuando somos nosotros quienes padecemos ese dolor"
En este caso podría poner: face à la douleur d'autrui?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour fran lv1,

Oui, ta traduction est parfaite.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## fran_lv1

Merci beaucoup


----------



## MAGIGAN

¡Hola!

¿ Podría empezar una carta de la siguiente manera?

Tengo que poner: Frente a la imposibilidad de poder....
Face à l' imposibilité de pouvoir....

¿ Sería correcto o es demasiado agresivo?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

A falta de algún detalle más, y aunque quizá me aleje un poco, me parece menos abrupto escribir, por ejemplo:

A mon grand regret, je me vois dans l'impossibilité de...


----------



## MAGIGAN

¡Buenos días!

Gracias por tu contestación Athos.
En realidad tengo que escribir una carta y debo empezar disculpándome por no poderles visitar este año, de ahí que pensé lo de
- Face à l'impossiblité de pouvoir vous visiter cette année....


----------



## MAGIGAN

¡Buenos días!

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
¡Hasta la próxima!


----------



## hadrienT

Como traducerian *frente a* en este caso. No acabo de entender si es una idea de oposicion o de juxtaposicion. Aqui esta mi traducion:

"Anteponia la experiencia sensorial por encima de la conceptual, la secuencia mas que el espacio unico, la narracion de una historia fantastica y no la demostracion de una idea genial, el laberinto *frente a* la caja de cristal"

“Il [le professeur] mettait en avant l'éxperience sensorielle plutot que la conceptuelle, la séquence plutot que l'espace unique, la narration d'une histoire fantastique et non pas la demonstration d'une idée géniale, le labyrinthe *au lieu de* la boite de verre.”
*en face de


*gracias por l'ayuda


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

Ici, *'frente a'* marque une opposition ; c'est pourquoi votre proposition semble convenir. On pourrait cependant envisager d'autres solutions, telles que _*le labyrinthe opposé à la boîte...*_ ou bien, *le labyrinthe qui fait face à la boîte...*

Mais attendons d'autres commentaires.

Bonne soirée !


swift


----------



## StephBretagne

Bonjour à tous,

Pour moi, "*frente a*" peut être synonyme de "*enfrente de*" dans le sens de "en face de" dans des expressions comme "estoy frente al edificio" ou "estoy enfrente del edificio".
Je me trompe ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Pour moi il y a une différence (mais ce serait plutôt une question pour le Solo Español, et il y a quelques fils à ce sujet).
- enfrente del edificio: sur le trottoir d'en face
- frente al edificio: sur le même trottoir que le bâtiment, devant la porte principale

Attendez d'autres opinions.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## StephBretagne

Cintia&Martine said:


> - enfrente del edificio: sur le trottoir d'en face
> - frente al edificio: sur le même trottoir que le bâtiment, devant la porte principale



Merci pour votre réponse. Si j’interprète bien :
- enfrente del edificio: sur le trottoir d'en face -> en face du bâtiment 
- frente al edificio: sur le même trottoir que le bâtiment, devant la porte principale -> face au bâtiment


----------



## hual

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> Pour moi il y a une différence (mais ce serait plutôt une question pour le Solo Español, et il y a quelques fils à ce sujet).
> - enfrente del edificio: sur le trottoir d'en face
> - frente al edificio: sur le même trottoir que le bâtiment, devant la porte principale
> 
> Attendez d'autres opinions.
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Bonsoir, hola,

Dans l'espagnol d'Argentine, tel que je pratique à Córdoba, c'est tout à fait comme l'indique Cintia&Martine. En frente = sur le trottoir d'en face, frente al edificio = devant la porte de l'immeuble.


----------

